

Better cell phone battery life? Recapture wasted LCD backlighting - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/08/better-cell-phone-battery-life-recapture-wasted-lcd-backlighting.ars

======
ColinWright
Related - much discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2871501>

